# Does anyone have questions about Columbia?



## ShawnW (Mar 18, 2008)

I remember checking this forum a lot about a year ago around this time while waiting to hear from schools and ultimately when deciding between them. So I thought maybe I could help some people in similar positions.

I'm a first year graduate film student at Columbia in NY. If anyone has any questions about Columbia itself or how it compares to other programs, feel free to ask and I'll give you the most honest answer I can.

I don't know that much about the admissions process, like when notifications go out or what makes a good interview, because we're not involved with that at all, but I can tell you my experiences and answer questions about the program itself. 

I'd prefer it if you emailed me questions, because I don't know how often I'll have time to check this site, and I'll also feel like I can be more honest when I know who I'm talking to as opposed to posting blindly to the Internet for all to see.

My email address is shawnwines@gmail.com. Best of luck to everyone waiting to hear.

Shawn


----------



## fumshisa (Aug 25, 2008)

How large are the classes? 

I also noticed that Columbia doesn't have a dedicated "Producers Program", is it still advised (or a very good option, shall I say) to go there even if one wants to do producing?


----------

